# Edge TiVo used with T-Mobile internet



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have an Edge TiVo. I like to use it to watch TV. I like the remote. 
T-Mobile internet seems to make my TiVo Account disappear -on Edge.
I
have T-Mobile internet. (The box in this case, not a cell phone) It is fast, but unreliable most days. (Speeds of 100-300 range at night, but 0 to 10 during the peak times or when it just quits for no reason.) I also still have a slow cable internet plan I keep as a backup.)

TiVo on T-Mobile connects well. But a pop-up later comes on that says no TiVo service. So it does not pause or rewind Live TV. No new recording -scheduling- of shows can be done. But: Old scheduled recordings continue as was. 

Unplugging the Ethernet and using the old cable tv WiFi - makes it work again.

T-MOBILE doesn't have a data cap. (It's main good point.) We like streaming the apps on TiVo with the Ethernet attached to the T-Mobile also became it is speedier than local cable in the neighborhood.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

It could be the router though. But, T-Mobile doesn't always work with different apps hit and miss. On YouTube they say it might be because the gateway doesn't bridge to a router so 2 NAT issues.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

What if you setup a fail over connection on a router between your two ISPs, would that work? I know ASUS routers allow for two connections with a choice of load balance (wouldn't work in this case as the ISP speeds are different) or fail over.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi. Thanks. I don’t know what a fail over connection is. 

I just thought of something - it’s a wired connection between the T-Mobile gateway box and the TiVo. I have a router on the other Lan output. (It has 2 Lan ports.)

I plugged the Ethernet wire back in, and this morning it is back working. .. For how long I don’t know.

Thank you.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

Fail over means that if one ISP fails then another takes over. In your case, you would set the T-Mobile as the primary as it is the fastest/cheapest/less restrictive data cap. When that fails, the router would automatically transfer to the backup ISP. 

Of course this is all in theory, I have no practical experience doing this. I also don't know "how" your T-Mobile ISP fails - it might not fail enough to trigger the router to transfer.


----------

